# Help with my sprayer please



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a 21 gallon north star sprayer. The pump won't go to about 20 psi. Is the pump the wrong size? Or any other suggestions? I bought the 5 sprayer rig from North Star.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Are the nozzles white, or just the caps? White (-08) nozzles are rated for 0.8 gpm at 40 psi, so if you're running 4 of them the 2.2 gpm pump would not be able to keep up.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> Are the nozzles white, or just the caps? White (-08) nozzles are rated for 0.8 gpm at 40 psi, so if you're running 4 of them the 2.2 gpm pump would not be able to keep up.


It has 5 red fan nozzles that came with it. The white is just the caps on it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So red (-04) nozzles are 0.4 gpm at 40 psi. I would say 5 of those might also be pushing the limits of the pump. I know it says 2.2 gpm, but we don't really know under what conditions they were able to achieve that.

For example, my Spreader-Mate has a SHURflo pump with an open flow rating of 3.3 gpm. I can run 4 red nozzles at 40 psi, but based on the setting of my PRV I'm not sure I could add a 5th nozzle and maintain that pressure.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> So red (-04) nozzles are 0.4 gpm at 40 psi. I would say 5 of those might also be pushing the limits of the pump. I know it says 2.2 gpm, but we don't really know under what conditions they were able to achieve that.
> 
> For example, my Spreader-Mate has a SHURflo pump with an open flow rating of 3.3 gpm. I can run 4 red nozzles at 40 psi, but based on the setting of my PRV I'm not sure I could add a 5th nozzle and maintain that pressure.


Thank you. Can you recommend a pump that will be plenty for this set up? Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> Thank you. Can you recommend a pump that will be plenty for this set up? Thanks.


Gregson-Clark offers an upgrade to a 4.9 gpm pump for those who want to run higher flow nozzles on the 4-nozzle Spreader-Mate. That said, I would probably look at something like this NorthStar 5.5 gpm pump. Here is another option that is Prime eligible.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There could be something else going on, but that's my best guess.

It looks like that boom is an add-on kit for NorthStar sprayers? Or was it sold as a complete package?


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> There could be something else going on, but that's my best guess.
> 
> It looks like that boom is an add-on kit for NorthStar sprayers? Or was it sold as a complete package?


Yeah it is an additional option. I already had the sprayer tank.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@CenlaLowell is this similar to the trouble you had with your regulator being faulty?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

mowww said:


> @CenlaLowell is this similar to the trouble you had with your regulator being faulty?


I was thinking the same thing....

But Ware may be on to something with pump being maxed out, too.

My 2.2 GPM pump struggles with feeding three nozzles/tips at once.

It can do it but you have to modulate and balance flow using the Y-valve to run all three at once.

I don't do that because I think it overtasks the pump and I don't want it to fail or burn out.

I run two nozzles with my boom, or only one with my wand fan tip.

It helps to control drift and misting better, too. But to each their own....

I just don't like get sprayed with my blue dye marker when I be getting my spray on!

I was spraying Roundup Pro today and was dodging the mist and splatter spray; it is amazing how easy it is to get splashed in the wind.

Spraying with an electric pump is great, but you can get splattered! :bd:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

mowww said:


> @CenlaLowell is this similar to the trouble you had with your regulator being faulty?


First things first. Dead head the pump to see if you get any pressure at all. Next, run it to the wand if you still have it hooked up. If your not getting any pressure this way it is the regulator.

I don't how many nozzles your running but anything more than three is not going to work. That boom you got is capable of running five or six nozzles I believe.

I have a thread about this very problem in this section as well. Any questions ask away


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The 2.2gpm is with zero resistance (open flow). This will be a best case scenario for flow. The max pressure is the opposite, using zero flow.

You can use this info to develop a rough OC curve for that pump. Like others highlighted, it won't be able to get you the gpm at 30-40psi.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to purchase the larger pump and try that.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

So I go my 5.5gpm northstar pump. Any recommendations on what psi to run to help achieve that 1 gallon per 1000sq ft. Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> So I go my 5.5gpm northstar pump. Any recommendations on what psi to run to help achieve that 1 gallon per 1000sq ft. Thanks.


There are a lot of variables to consider (ground speed, nozzle height/spacing, etc), but I get pretty close to 1 gallon per thousand with red nozzles at 40psi with my push sprayer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> So I go my 5.5gpm northstar pump. Any recommendations on what psi to run to help achieve that 1 gallon per 1000sq ft. Thanks.


This video is the best step by step out there


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you cenlalowell.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

dbarlow said:


> So I go my 5.5gpm northstar pump. Any recommendations on what psi to run to help achieve that 1 gallon per 1000sq ft. Thanks.


Honestly you can run whatever pressure gives you the spray you want. Too little pressure and you won't get full pattern, too much and you will get fogging and lots of drift. The trick is to find what pressure sprays nicely, then adjust your travel speed to get the right application rate.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The design pressure for most TeeJet nozzles is 40psi.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> Thank you cenlalowell.


Your welcome :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Dkrem said:


> dbarlow said:
> 
> 
> > So I go my 5.5gpm northstar pump. Any recommendations on what psi to run to help achieve that 1 gallon per 1000sq ft. Thanks.
> ...


This is correct and I can only get 25 psi with the 2.2 gpm not a bad pattern but I would rather it be around 35-40psi. So next on the listo of things to buy is a much bigger pump.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> This is correct and I can only get 25 psi with the 2.2 gpm not a bad pattern but I would rather it be around 35-40psi. So next on the listo of things to buy is a much bigger pump.


Or step down in spray tip size.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Dkrem said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > This is correct and I can only get 25 psi with the 2.2 gpm not a bad pattern but I would rather it be around 35-40psi. So next on the listo of things to buy is a much bigger pump.
> ...


Never thought about that. I'll try that first


----------

